# Angeln in Den Helder??



## Ronacts (14. November 2012)

Hallo

ich fahre im Januar eine Woche nach Niederlande und wollte fragen ob und auf was es sich da lohnt zu angeln?
Kann man auch an der Küste angeln oder ist Bootsangeln sinnvoller und was für Köder nehme ich.
Bin für alle Tips dankbar 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## archie01 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Den Helder??*

Hallo
Du könntest es auf Dorsch versuchen , im Hafen liegen einige Kutter , die regelmäßig raus fahren.Aber erwarte keine Zwanzigpfünder dort ....
Ansonsten geht in der Brandung dort einiges , passendes Gerät solltest du aber mitbringen , zumeist musst du einiges werfen. Die fängigsten Stellen erfährst du im örtlichen Angelladen, in dem du auch günstig Wattwürmer und Seeringler kaufen kannst . Den Namen des Laden hab ich leider nicht mehr drauf , kannste aber sicher googeln....

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Ronacts (20. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Den Helder??*

Danke schonmal...
ich dachte aber eher daran vielleicht mit einem Bootsverleiher rauszufahren...
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem Charter oder kann jemanden empfehlen?

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Pilsbruder21 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Den Helder??*

Hallo
Der Laden für Köder ist mittlerweile nicht mehr im Stadtzentrum sondern am Stadtrand in der Straße "Industrieweg". Er befindet sich in einem größeren Zoofachgeschäft. Mit Tips kannst du hier allerdings nicht wirklich rechnen, weil die netten Damen dort hauptsächlich dafür da sind Kaninchenfutter usw. zu verkaufen:q
Der Laden heist "De Koningsvis".
Seeringelwürmer haben die eigentlich immer da.
Hier der Link:
http://www.faunalanddenhelder.nl/openingstijden/faunaland-xl-de-koningsvis/


----------



## snofla (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Den Helder??*



Ronacts schrieb:


> Danke schonmal...
> ich dachte aber eher daran vielleicht mit einem Bootsverleiher rauszufahren...
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem Charter oder kann jemanden empfehlen?
> 
> Gruß Ronny





versuchs mal hier...........eben durchfunken

HP wird gerade überarbeitet #h

http://www.proshipping.nl/


bin da schon ne paar mal mitgewesen, das, die Boote sind kleiner als die grossen wie Mercur usw...............gefällt mir besser


----------



## archie01 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Den Helder??*



Pilsbruder21 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Der Laden für Köder ist mittlerweile nicht mehr im Stadtzentrum sondern am Stadtrand in der Straße "Industrieweg". Er befindet sich in einem größeren Zoofachgeschäft. Mit Tips kannst du hier allerdings nicht wirklich rechnen, weil die netten Damen dort hauptsächlich dafür da sind Kaninchenfutter usw. zu verkaufen:q
> Der Laden heist "De Koningsvis".
> Seeringelwürmer haben die eigentlich immer da.
> ...



Hallo
Den meinte ich nicht , hab mal gegoogelt und bin auf den "richtigen " gestossen Link 
Der ist schon ok und man kann den einen oder anderen Tipp dort bekommen :g

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Ronacts (12. Dezember 2012)

*welche Köder oder Systeme??*

Danke schon mal an alle die mir geholfen haben... ich habe es geschafft und habe eine Bootstour 

Jetzt habe ich auch eine Angel und jetzt benötige ich noch tips für Köder und Systeme die fängig sind... bin leider noch nicht ausgestattet... was soll ich kaufen die Auswahl ist ja riesig |bigeyes

bin für jeden Tip dankbar 

Gruß Ronny


----------



## snofla (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Den Helder??*

Die meisten haben fertige Systeme an Bord und Lood (Blei) auch, wenn du kannst nimm dir noch ein paar Bleie in 300-400 Gramm mit. Auf den grossen Booten wird oft nur 200 Gramm gereicht und das ist zu wenig.

Welches Boot ist es denn, wenn es ein Schnellboot (also kleines Boot) ist wird leichter geangelt (bis zu 150 Gramm) und mit Gummifische. Du kannst aber auch auf den ´kleinen Boot schwer angeln.

Als Köder laufen gut Wattwürmer und Mesheften (Muschelfleisch), kannste beim Käpten vorbestellen..................Pilker gehen auch aber sehr mit Vorsicht zu geniessen.


----------

